# lanzar amplifiers



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

my homeboy (the one i made the box for the 2 15" CVR's for) placed the wrong ohm load on his poweracoustik TS1920 and made it a paper weight, he needs a new amp but isnt into spending more then $180...

that TS1920 had (3) 30amp fuses on it (90amp draw), thats a lil excessive for just 800wRMS x 1...

anyhow, i was looking at this VIBE268 









says it'll do 1,000wRMS x 1 @ 4ohms

anyone think this amp is worth a shot?


im looking for an amplifier that will do between 800-1000 watts RMS @ either 1ohm or 4 ohm, any help is welcomed...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

refurb Dei 1500d from ikesound...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 21 2005, 08:33 PM~4251093
> *refurb Dei 1500d from ikesound...
> *


DEI is a solid amp manufactuerer, im thinking thats the one he's going to roll with... you trust the refurb pitbull?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1000 rms for less then 180 bucks? dunno of much in that range...

MA Audio HK1000d


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 21 2005, 09:13 PM~4251339
> *1000 rms for less then 180 bucks? dunno of much in that range...
> 
> MA Audio HK1000d
> *


thanks but thats at 17Volts

i dont think he's gonna be even @ 14volts to be honest... his electrical system isnt the best, he needs a new altenator (has the original '84 caprice altenator)


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

also, i was thinking about porting the box for the (2) 15" CVR, i was curious of how they would sound at 33 - 35hz

i was thinking of just taping into the box i already made.

each chamber has 2.3cuft airspace, if i take the front panel and bottom panel off, i could add pieces to make a port for each chamber...

the port demensions would be 2.45" x 15.75" (35" long)

i would keep the common wall that divides the chambers now and just make it the common port wall being that it will be the only thing seperating the two ports...

think this would be a good idea or a waste of time????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 21 2005, 09:47 PM~4252039
> *thanks but thats at 17Volts
> 
> i dont think he's gonna be even @ 14volts to be honest... his electrical system isnt the best, he needs a new altenator (has the original '84 caprice altenator)
> *


guess it would have helped if i read the description, lol


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 21 2005, 11:43 PM~4252487
> *guess it would have helped if i read the description, lol
> *


you could make up for it by answering my other post :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 21 2005, 08:00 PM~4251270
> *DEI is a solid amp manufactuerer, im thinking thats the one he's going to roll with... you trust the refurb pitbull?
> *


its gonna have a 90day warranty so honestly if its going to smoke it should do so before that time is up... I see refurbs the same as buying an amp off of someone except u get a lil warranty time but they are alot cheaper than most ppl will ask for a used amp.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 21 2005, 10:47 PM~4252515
> *you could make up for it by answering my other post  :biggrin:
> *


well whenever i build a box..it's not coming apart the same way it went together..the glue usually tears the wood to shreds if you try to tear it apart.

but try it anyway!!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 12:12 AM~4252764
> *the glue usually tears the wood to shreds if you try to tear it apart.
> 
> but try it anyway!!
> *


shit, i didnt think about that...

i glued everything

oh well, i tried, fuck it


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

slap some aeroports on that puppy. :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 22 2005, 12:53 AM~4253089
> *slap some aeroports on that puppy. :cheesy:
> *


seriously???

will it just turn the setup into a SPL dreamer, or will it uphold soundquality ???


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

depending on air volume, speaker Fs and sub size, you could get a aeroport to work out for you. Just experiement!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 21 2005, 06:28 PM~4251059
> *my homeboy (the one i made the box for the 2 15" CVR's for) placed the wrong ohm load on his poweracoustik TS1920 and made it a paper weight, he needs a new amp but isnt into spending more then $180...
> 
> that TS1920 had (3) 30amp fuses on it (90amp draw), thats a lil excessive for just 800wRMS x 1...
> ...


um...you can get the same thing he just had, only a different style from power acoustic for 170 shipped, puts out 440 watts rms x 2 at 2 ohms stereo..... http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?stk_co...tore=&catid=307

idk bout lanzar though, i heard the newer amps by them suck really bad


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 21 2005, 06:13 PM~4251339
> *1000 rms for less then 180 bucks? dunno of much in that range...
> 
> MA Audio HK1000d
> *



dont do it!! most tru amps are about a doller a watt!! do the math!! if it was a older lanzar "optidrive" then yea those where high in price and quality! tru amps are a dollar a watt in most cases!!

unless u get a memphis audio d class or like a jl audio 500.1 or 1000.1


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Nov 22 2005, 04:17 PM~4257336
> *dont do it!! most tru amps are about a doller a watt!! do the math!! if it was a older lanzar "optidrive" then yea those where high in price and quality! tru amps are a dollar a watt in most cases!!
> 
> unless u get a memphis audio d class or like a jl audio 500.1 or 1000.1
> *


keyword being most 

and you did not just put jl audio in there saying their amps put out true rated power :uh:

power acoustic any day over jl, but i'd rather have a jbl bp2200.1 amp....with 2 9512e dd subs


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Nov 22 2005, 06:28 PM~4257424
> *so u tellin me a jl is weaker then a power acoustic?...lol okay try the same power acoustic on some solobarics then just try a jl 500.1 and see whats louder! see whats gets hot the quickest between the 2..let's see which one draws more power!!..do ya research
> *


PLEASE *begging* PLEASE stop posting in car stereo, PLEASE! *more begging*


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Nov 22 2005, 04:28 PM~4257424
> *so u tellin me a jl is weaker then a power acoustic?...lol okay try the same power acoustic on some solobarics then just try a jl 500.1 and see whats louder! see whats gets hot the quickest between the 2..let's see which one draws more power!!..do ya research
> *


i did my research, of the 4 weeks that my power acoustic lt1440/2 has been in my truck, it has yet to get hot, so your saying the jl gets extremely hot.

i have that amp, which puts out 720 watts rms x 1 at 4 ohms, powering 2 12" kicker cvr dvc 4 ohm subs.....which are actually being underpowered by that amp by about 40 watts rms per sub.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:29 PM~4257438
> *
> i have that amp, which puts out 720 watts rms x 1 at 4 ohms, powering 2 12" kicker cvr dvc 4 ohm subs.....which are actually being underpowered by that amp by about 40 watts rms per sub.
> *


and you measured this how?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:35 PM~4257491
> *and you measured this how?
> *


a digital multimeter? ....lol j/p


my cuzin used to be a part owner of a car audio shop, and he kept the bench tester they had after the shop closed up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:36 PM~4257497
> *a digital multimeter?
> *


and you used that to measure what?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:37 PM~4257502
> *and you used that to measure what?
> *


punk, i edited it, i was playing around, computers messin up over here.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

and actually, if you want to get technical, it was putting out 717.3 watts rms at 4 ohms


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:38 PM~4257513
> *punk, i edited it, i was playing around, computers messin up over here.
> *


quickdraw mcgraw! faster then your average edit button! :biggrin: 

still doesn't answer the question of how you measured it to determine the power it's producing  

or did your "cuzin" do it while you weren't paying attention?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:39 PM~4257525
> *and actually, if you want to get technical, it was putting out 717.3 watts rms at 4 ohms
> *


sure, i'd love to get technical!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:39 PM~4257528
> *quickdraw mcgraw! faster then your average edit button!  :biggrin:
> 
> still doesn't answer the question of how you measured it to determine the power it's producing
> ...


the amp was shipped to his house, because i was working at the time when they were gonna deliever it during the day, so he tested it when it got there.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:41 PM~4257545
> *the amp was shipped to his house, because i was working at the time when they were gonna deliever it during the day,  so he tested it when it got there.
> *


so you have no clue how it was measured? didn't even ask??


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:44 PM~4257574
> *so you have no clue how it was measured? didn't even ask??
> *


nope, i trust my cuzins word, hasn't steered me wrong yet, and if it really was underpowering my subs by more, like say, if you think its only putting out 500 watts rms total, i know what distortion sounds like, and i don't hear it on this system


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 03:46 PM~4257602
> *nope, i trust my cuzins word, hasn't steered me wrong yet, and if it really was underpowering my subs by more, like say, if you think its only putting out 500 watts rms total, i know what distortion sounds like, and i don't hear it on this system
> *


 flaw lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:46 PM~4257602
> *nope, i trust my cuzins word, hasn't steered me wrong yet, and if it really was underpowering my subs by more, like say, if you think its only putting out 500 watts rms total, i know what distortion sounds like, and i don't hear it on this system
> *


i have no clue what that means....i guess you are saying underpowering causes distortion?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:49 PM~4257630
> *i have no clue what that means....i guess you are saying underpowering causes distortion?
> *


um, in my experience, yes.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:50 PM~4257641
> *um, in my experience, yes.
> *


turn your gains down noob...underpowering doesn't cause distortion. 

when your volume level is turned way low...your sub is being underpowered, your saying that causes more distortion then if it was turned up?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:51 PM~4257658
> *turn your gains down noob...underpowering doesn't cause distortion.
> 
> when your volume level is turned way low...your sub is being underpowered, your saying that causes more distortion then if it was turned up?
> *


:uh: nevermind, all i know is it works, its loud, and it sets off car alarms from distances greater than 5 feet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:53 PM~4257667
> *:uh: nevermind, all i know is it works, its loud, and it sets off car alarms from distances greater than 5 feet
> *


we've established that it's all you know :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:54 PM~4257680
> *we've established that it's all you know  :thumbsup:
> *


i know how to build box's as well


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:56 PM~4257697
> *i know how to build box's as well
> *


barely!! :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 04:57 PM~4257706
> *barely!!  :roflmao:
> *


you try building box's with nothing more than a trim saw


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 22 2005, 05:58 PM~4257717
> *you try building box's with nothing more than a trim saw
> *


If you knew as much as you acted like you did, you wouldn't be using a trim saw in the first place :twak:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2005, 05:00 PM~4257734
> *If you knew as much as you acted like you did, you wouldn't be using a trim saw in the first place  :twak:
> *


if i had more money, neither would i......i'm sorry i don't have a table saw?


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 21 2005, 05:33 PM~4251093
> *refurb Dei 1500d from ikesound...
> *


dei = :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYAL (May 16, 2005)

IF I WAS U ILL GO WITH THE LANZAR IAM PUSHING A SOLO BARIC 15 L7 2 OHM MAN THAT SHIT HITS IN MY EXPEDITION ILL PUT UP SOME PICTURES SOON


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_@Nov 29 2005, 11:33 AM~4297618
> *ILL PUT UP SOME PICTURES SOON
> *


If I only had a dollar for every time this was posted here...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 29 2005, 09:41 AM~4297649
> *If I only had a dollar for every time this was posted here...
> *



Preaching to the choir brother brahma


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 29 2005, 09:41 AM~4297649
> *If I only had a dollar for every time this was posted here...
> *


you'd have enough money to buy me a house :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 04:17 PM~4299345
> *you'd have enough money to buy me a house :cheesy:
> *


Buy your own house, like I had to...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 21 2005, 08:33 PM~4251093
> *refurb Dei 1500d from ikesound...
> *


bought it a couple of days ago, should be at the house between tomorrow and thursday uffin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

hey, what do you guys think of this product? http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.c...320-222&scqty=1

thinkin of buying it just to see how much power my amp in my truck is really putting out personally, idk if my cuzin honestly has testing equipment, asked him the other day if he could test it again after this conversation, and he said he couldn't get to it, put it "back away"


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 04:36 PM~4300434
> *hey, what do you guys think of this product? http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.c...320-222&scqty=1
> 
> thinkin of buying it just to see how much power my amp in my truck is really putting out personally, idk if my cuzin honestly has testing equipment, asked him the other day if he could test it again after this conversation, and he said he couldn't get to it, put it "back away"
> *



how many times do you have your amp actually running at 4 ohms :dunno: I know I never run mine like that. So if you hooked that up and wondered what it was doing at 2 ohm, saying twice what it says on the meter isnt mathematically correct. :dunno: just a consideration before you drop 30 bones on it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 29 2005, 04:46 PM~4300531
> *how many times do you have your amp actually running at 4 ohms :dunno:  I know I never run mine like that.  So if you hooked that up and wondered what it was doing at 2 ohm, saying twice what it says on the meter isnt mathematically correct.  :dunno:  just a consideration before you drop 30 bones on it.
> *


thats just it, i can't take this amp below 4 ohms in bridged mode anyhow, so for me, it'll work, i was just wondering what you thought of it.....

plus i was wan't to test out my house amp, and a few other amps around here.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 06:34 PM~4300984
> *thats just it, i can't take this amp below 4 ohms in bridged mode anyhow, so for me, it'll work, i was just wondering what you thought of it.....
> 
> plus i was wan't to test out my house amp, and a few other amps around here.
> *


get a real meter.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2005, 08:37 PM~4301463
> *get a real meter.
> *


those bitches are expensive...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2005, 06:37 PM~4301463
> *get a real meter.
> *


then show me a real meter


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 08:15 PM~4301722
> *then show me a real meter
> *


 do you not know what it is you need to buy?


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i wouldn't buy lanzar unless it was an old school optidrive amp


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2005, 07:22 PM~4301763
> *do you not know what it is you need to buy?
> *


no, i don't, which is why i'm asking.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

something like this? http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/AEMC/PowerMeters/3945.htm


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2005, 08:26 PM~4302222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ish, we have like 40 or 50 of those at work, do i just put it around one of the speaker wires while the subs are playing? because i can borrow one for a few seconds outside our shop.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 09:32 PM~4302273
> *ish, we have like 40 or 50 of those at work, do i just put it around one of the speaker wires while the subs are playing?  because i can borrow one for a few seconds outside our shop.
> *


it's a dc clamp meter...you measure the current your amp is drawing and at what voltage when you measure it...then do the math to figure up power.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2005, 08:42 PM~4302356
> *it's a dc clamp meter...you measure the current  your amp is drawing and at what voltage when you measure it...then do the math to figure up power.
> *


so, say a 13.8 volt, or whatever it is when the vehicle is running, what exactly is the math equastion?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 11:02 PM~4302504
> *so, say a 13.8 volt, or whatever it is when the vehicle is running, what exactly is the math equastion?
> *


You measure the voltage while playing, the lowest number you see...

Use the DC clamp meter to see what the peak amp draw is...

Watts = Voltage x Amps 

P = E x I 

That gives you the ACTUAL power output of the amp in YOUR vehicle with YOUR subs impedance rise...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 10:02 PM~4302504
> *so, say a 13.8 volt, or whatever it is when the vehicle is running, what exactly is the math equastion?
> *


ohms law mayne...

damn..go back to school for a few years, lmao


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2005, 09:11 PM~4302590
> *ohms law mayne...
> 
> damn..go back to school for a few years, lmao
> *


they didn't teach me this shit in highschool, wtf?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 10:15 PM~4302629
> *they didn't teach me this shit in highschool, wtf?
> *


never took science class? ohms law is about as basic as it gets :biggrin:

edit-wtf


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I swaer I cleared this up in my last post...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 29 2005, 09:49 PM~4303018
> *I swaer I cleared this up in my last post...
> *


thank you brian, least someone helps




btw, yea i did take science class, but they never covered that, i think i woulda remembered as big into stereo systems as i am....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 29 2005, 10:17 PM~4303301
> *thank you brian, least someone helps
> btw, yea i did take science class, but they never covered that, i think i woulda remembered as big into stereo systems as i am....
> *



must not be teaching it in the inner city ADD programs these days :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 29 2005, 10:20 PM~4303328
> *must not be teaching it in the inner city ADD programs these days  :biggrin:
> *


too bad i don't live in an inner city, however, i do have a learning disability, not ashamed of it either, its called genitics. i struggled in my english class's, and by english, i mean grammer, not the actual language, however, math, was my strong point, but i only had to take 2 years of science to graduate, and they didn't cover it in either my freshman, or sophmore year. and besides, i was in space science anyhow, to learn something about physics, but i wonder, doesn't ohms have something to do with physics? if so, why the hell did my teacher leave that one out?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I was kidding bro. 

Ohms law may of not been taught as part of a full currliculum of science. But I do remember them even teaching it to me in grade school back in texas. they even got us to wire up simple DC circuits in science class at about grade 7. Of course by then, I was already into making my own FM radios :biggrin:


----------

